# Quick ?? On Logan coach



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't think Logan makes aluminum trailers. Mine is steel.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Seems they may be making them _now_, but when they started doing such is a ????:-?
_Logan Coach Horse Trailers, horse trailer review - welcome to mrtrailer.com
:runninghorse2:...
_


----------

